# Vier gewinnt - Gewinner ermitteln



## marial (21. Februar 2010)

Hi

Ich hab mir ein kleines Spiel programmiert (Vier gewinnt). 

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die Methode in der ich den gewinner ermitteln kann.

und zwar möchte ich das als string machen. wenn farbe rot gewinnt soll "ROT hat gewonnen" ausgegeben werden, wenn gelb gewinnt "GELB..." und bei unentschieden "UNENTSCHIEDEN"

wie mache ich das?

meine methode heisst

*String whoWins (String[][] field) { }*

das spielfeld ist 4x4 gross

ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. hab erst vor kurzem angefangen zu programmieren...

danke im voraus!


----------



## zerix (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

erstmal, ich würde mir nicht den String zurückgeben lassen, den du ausgeben möchtest, sondern eher etwas anhand du überprüfen kannst, wer gewonnen hat. 
Dann gibst du deinen String aus. So hast du es auch einfacher, wenn du später was andere noch machen möchtest, wenn jemand gewinnt. 

Um zu überprüfen, ob jemand gewonnen hat, könntest du so überprüfen. Immer wenn ein Stein gespielt wurde, schaust du , ob dieser in einer Vierer-Reihe liegt. Dazu musst du natürlich alle Richtungen testen, da du ja nicht wissen kannst, wo die anderen jetzt liegen. 
Dann musst du natürlich bei jedem Stein überprüfen, sobald ein Spieler mehr als vier Steine gelegt hat. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## marial (21. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte dewegen einen string zurückgeben lassen, weil ich das spiel so gemacht habe dass entweder ein rotes "O" oder ein gelbes "O" gezeichnet wird... und eben genau diese zeichen sollen dann beim gewinnen angegeben werden...hoffe das war verständlich


----------



## zerix (21. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht solltest du mal zeigen, wie du das Spiel umgesetzt hast. 

Du könntest beispielsweise eine Zahl zurückgeben. Bei 0 ist es unentschieden. Bei 1 hat gelb gewonnen und bei 2 hat Rot gewonnen. Bei 3 geht das Spiel noch weiter. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## zerix (21. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht solltest du mal zeigen, wie du das Spiel umgesetzt hast. 

Du könntest beispielsweise eine Zahl zurückgeben. Bei 0 ist es unentschieden. Bei 1 hat gelb gewonnen und bei 2 hat Rot gewonnen. Bei 3 geht das Spiel noch weiter. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------

